
LSD and Psilocybin Treatment of Childhood Schizophrenia (1997) - pmoriarty
http://www.maps.org/news-letters/v07n3/07318fis.html
======
noahdesu
Many of those stories remind me of the mechanism that's been described for the
MDMA treatment for PTSD. Really interesting stuff.

